# Baby rabbits first night in the cold, advice please?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I got them on Wed last week and they have been kept in the garage with lots of hay and straw. Tonight it's super freezing and I'm keeping them in the conservatory. The temperature is about 2-5o in their. Will they be Okay as they spent most of thier lives in a warm shop. Their coats are very thin!! I've put a towel over where they sleep in the hope it will keep a small amount of heat in. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My bebe was in the garage for a winter due to us not knowing about her vaccination history. If you have a spare duvet pop that over the top of the cage to keep the heat in. you can also buy snuggle pads that you heat up in the microwave and is safe for rabbits to have.

Other then that make sure you give them LOTS of hay and maybe some shreded paper.. They will cuddle to keep warm if you have afew rabbits  x

EDIT: Maybe pick one of these up. My rabbit loves hers:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/microwaveable-heat-pad-by-snugglesafe-14092


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Could you not bring them into a warmer part of the house if they haven't got their winter coats?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the garage will have better thermal insulating properties than the conservatory. personally I would keep them indoors for the first winter if they are used to it. the cold really can get to them. you will also bond much quicker with them and they wont be so skittish about little noises. Have u not got an unheated rarely used room like a dining room or utility they can have?


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice. I have a heater in the conservatory which I put on now and then. I don't want them to get too hot and not get a thicker coat, or get too hot. They were fine this morning, I put a towel and pillows over the cage to try to keep warmth in last night. The only thing I noticed today is the greedy things didn't eat much. I'd bring them in but have a dog that will bark all night if they make a noise. I was thinking tonight of putting a hot water bottle near to their cage. I've heard of people doing this before. Plus if the heat from the heater builds up a bit before bed when I turn it off, then I'm hoping they'll be OK. Do you agree?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the heating will go straight out the glass, and wont stay in the room very long. they would be better off with no heating. you can buy a snuggle safe which is like a water bottle but wont burn them and will keep the heat in all night, this way they can choose to use it if they need to.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is another reason not to buy from horrible petshops!! Id bring them in.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have heard of rabbits freezing to death in garages.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Really, you shouldn't buy baby rabbits in the winter, unless you can keep them indoors until spring. I would worry for your rabbits to be honest.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I have heard of rabbits freezing to death in garages.


Not outdoor buns, mine have carpet, huge hay filled dog beds and carriers in the garage. If they have been used to being indoors you cant put them out now no matter where.


----------



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

My conservatory has a temperature thing and its kept at 15 degrees. It has blinds that keep the heat in so I'm sure they'll be fine. They've survived so far. Thanks for your advice.


----------

